# Counter-Strike Source Lag



## kharn_sedreed (Jul 6, 2008)

Okay start from the top with my specs.

CPU -E6600 Core 2 Duo
RAM -2GB Ram
Video Card - 8800GTS 640mb
OS - Vista Home Premium (SP1 Installed)
HDD - 320GB
Net - Wireless

(never posted specs before if i'm missing something gives us a yell)
Okay well i used to play CS:S on this system before no problems, then my mainboard blew and had to get it sent in (covered by UEE waranty) and they gave me a new one, its different to my old one seeing how my old ones not made any more, i got my system home reloaded steam and CSS etc, had no problems for a week, one night i started getting massive choke, didnt play for like a month or more, i get back on and i started getting lag where my ping didnt increase at all, i eventually solved that by getting Vista drivers for my adapter, now i'm actually getting a meassure of the lag basically it goes from 10-30 ms to 340 ms then after about 6 seconds it will go back to being like 10-30 again.
What I've tried is, reinstalling and updating everything on my computer.
I cant reinstall CS:S because I've lost the 4th cd for halflife2 -.-\
I never had this problem before even when i first hit to wireless with XP now all of the sudden its just going weird, all my games run without a problem, though i haven't tested any other game online, if you want me to just say so and I'll go hunting for one of my other online games ^^
I cant open ports with my router seeing how (i'm 20 y/o i live with my family) my little brother has a tendency to try and **** with the router so parents had to put up a password on the ip router to stop him.

Thanks for taking the time to read


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

What power supply do you have?


----------



## kharn_sedreed (Jul 6, 2008)

my PSU is 750 watts
EDIT
And I also grabbed the password to my router, forwarded the ports but i still seem to get this weird lag basically in game the ping goes up to 300ms for about 1-3 seconds and drops back to normal, does it every 3 minutes so it seems to have changed, (no ones online when i try all this)


----------



## kharn_sedreed (Jul 6, 2008)

okay, I've forwarded all my ports for CS:S and im still getting this lag, as i said above its.
I join game takes a about 1 minute longer then normal to get into the game, in game i will have my ms/ping go from a steady 30 to about a varying of 150-300 that'll last for about 4 seconds and then about 1-3 minutes later it'll start again, my choke is fine, my rates are per the normal.
I'm on a Linksys WAG200G, with D-Link AirPlus G DWL-G122 Wireless USB Adapter rev.C (i have the vista driver installed for it)
my net connection is 1500, dl rate of about 150kb/s.
any help would be appreciated thanks


----------



## Twysta` (Jul 10, 2008)

Do you ahve any other programs running or do you share the line with anyone else in the household?


----------



## kharn_sedreed (Jul 6, 2008)

no and yes (we share it but their computers are off when i do my testing) its not share lag, when they load up pages it barely even registers on my lag a half second lag of about 70 latency, and when they download its a constant lag, this is a regulated lag of 3-4 seconds every probly 2 minutes i havent timed it but it happens usually once to twice a round in the game (3min rounds)


----------



## Twysta` (Jul 10, 2008)

Do you have any other programs running in teh background??


----------



## Twysta` (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh and if at all possible try running it using a wired router.
Wireless for FPS gaming is a nightmare imo.


----------



## kharn_sedreed (Jul 6, 2008)

its not fps lag, no other background programs are running, can't do wired cus i'd annoy everyone else, i know the problem anyway a mate of mines a computer tech does wiring for lans, setting up net etc, he said its vista checking if its a legal copy to fix it i have to hook up to the router seeing as wireless picks up the "bumbs" more noticebly then wired.


----------

